# PM à horloge ?



## Webmr (19 Avril 2005)

Je viens de switcher et ça fait a peine trois heures que j'utilise ma machine et bon bien il y a un bruit comme qui fait tit tit tit environ toutes les secondes... Je me demande ce que c'est... Si vous pouviez m'aider, est ce normal ? (sa vient de la zone tout en dessous... d'ailleurs à part l'alimentation il y a quoi dans cette zone ?)
Je tourne sur Panther 3,7 (j'ais pas encore effectué les mises à jours) et j'ais un PM BiPro 1,8GHz

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Webmr (19 Avril 2005)

Personne ne peut me répondre ? SVP
Et comment je fais pour faire un point en mettant juste la majuscule et sans devoir appuyer sur le bouton en dessous de la majuscule + le point.


----------



## Apca (19 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs à part l'alimentation il y a quoi dans cette zone ?)



Quelques Ventilo (2-3) je pense. Sinon, pour ton problème   J'sais pas trop. Tu peux peut-être faire la mise à jour déjà en 10.3.9 comme ca, ce sera déjà plus à ce niveau là, mais peut-être hardware alors  :mouais:


----------



## Webmr (20 Avril 2005)

J'ais fait la misa a jour mais ça ne change rien...
On dirait le détonnateur d'une bombe...

Et quand est-il pour mon problème de clavier ? Etes vous dans la meme situation ?
(Obligé d'appuyer sur la touche en dessous de celle majuscule pour entrer un point d'interrogation, le point etc...)

Merci


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

Pour ta question de bruit, je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça peut être.

Cependant, pour ta question concernant le clavier si j'ai bien compris, tu aimerais obtenir un point sans combinaison de touches ?
Pour obtenir un point sur Mac, la touche majuscule forcée ne fonctionne pas comme sur PC.
Il te faut donc appuyer sur la touche majuscule simple pour avoir un point.

Tu auras noté que sur le pavé numérique, une virgule remplace le point qu'on trouve sur les claviers PC. Pour obtenir un point, appuie sur la touche majuscule et la virgule se transformera en point.


----------



## Webmr (20 Avril 2005)

Ouais j'ais remarqué pour la virgule sur la pavé numérique... Enfin c'est juste une question d'habitude mais il est vrai que quand on est pas habitué c'est assez "chiant" (mais arrangent quand on veux écrire en majuscules...)
Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse 

Quelqu'un peut répondre à mon autre question svp ? Il y a bien quelqu'un qui a un PowerMac ?


----------



## Sloughi (20 Avril 2005)

j'ai le meme que toi 
j'ai eu aucun probleme
pour ta question
ton pm est garantie 1 an
utilise la garantie


----------



## Webmr (21 Avril 2005)

J'ais vraiment pas envie de faire retourner ma machine j'y suis tellement bien avec mais je vais quand meme les appeller au moins si c'est pas grave car dans ces cas la je le garde car de toute façon le bruit me gêne pas je l'entends presque pas...
Enfin je verrais demain... Merci de votre aide


----------



## Neobigfoot (21 Avril 2005)

Beh moi tu vois j'ai exatement le meme probléme que toi et j'ai remarqué et toi aussi je pense que ça fait souvent ça que quand il y a des accés mémoire, non?

Neo


----------



## Webmr (21 Avril 2005)

Euh non ça fait ça en permanence mais je l'entends pas forcement la journée avec le bruit des alnetours mais la nuit j'entends un peu... c'est comme l'aiguille d'une montre en faite...


----------



## Webmr (22 Avril 2005)

Est ce que comme moi les ventillo de ton mac font un grésillement (malgré que le bruit soit très faible) ?


----------



## Neobigfoot (22 Avril 2005)

Ca par contre non, mais les "tititititittitiititiit" oui est c'est super chiant mais comme toi j'ai la fléme de le raporté car c'est pas non plus la mort mais ça daille un peu.

Neo


----------



## Webmr (22 Avril 2005)

C'est pas un grésillement mais le bruit du ventiilo n'est pas un bruit de souffle...
Colle ta tete a la machine et dit moi si les ventillos font pas un bruit du style rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Je veux juste savoir si c'est le bruit normal des powermac...

J'appelle Apple pour le bruit d'horloge... Quelqu'un peux me passer le numéro du service technique ?


----------



## Webmr (22 Avril 2005)

C'est bon je l'ais ais appellé... Le technicien m'a dit que si c'était à peine auditible c'est surement que c'était normal... mais que si ça empire que je les recontacts... Siinon bas faut que j'emmene ma machine dans un centre de maintenance mais pas envie... lol
Enfin si c'est pas grave c'est bon


----------



## Apca (22 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Colle ta tete a la machine et dit moi si les ventillos font pas un bruit du style rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




Mon powermac fait un "rrrrrrr" à l'avant de celui-ci   Mais c'est très léger. Mais on l'entends quands même.


----------



## Webmr (22 Avril 2005)

C'est ce que je veux dire 
En tout cas même comme ç!a on l'entend très peu... Pour info j'ais allumé mon PC portable juste a coté et les ventillos a bas régime il se faisait plus entendre que le PowerMac...
Je dirais même plus loin, le son du PowerMac est très agréable à attendre quand il passe à plein régime il accèlère progresssivement et on dirais comme un avion qui démarre... enfin le volume n'est pas comparable, mdr. Comme quand vous êtes a bord de votre BMW et que vous savourez le bruit du moteur a votre accélération  

En tout cas maintenant quand je rentre dans ma chambre je l'entends même pas  et très peu quand je m'installe sur mon bureau a bosser... rien a voir avec mon PC !!! 

Ps: Est ce que le tiens fais ce bruit d'horloge ?


----------



## Apca (22 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Ps: Est ce que le tiens fais ce bruit d'horloge ?



Non, pas vraiment. Les seul bruits que j'entends sont : 

Les ventilo  :rateau: 
Et de temps en temps le disque qui "gratte" un peu lors de travaux ou de lancement d'applications.

Sinon, pas de tic tac  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

J'ais remarqué qu'en mettant les performances du processeur sur faible le bruit diminuait énormement !
Vérifie si chez toi aussi ça le fait Neobigfoot


----------



## ntx (25 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
vu que les puces electroniques ne font pas de bruit, regardes plutot du cote des ventilateurs (ce qui semble etre la piste si le bruit diminue quand tu diminues les perfs du processeur). 
N'y aurait-il pas quelque chose de coincer dans une des pales du ventilo ?


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Non je crois pas mais de toute façon il n'y aurait pas de quoi faire un bruit d'aiguille d'une montre  :hein:


----------



## Sloughi (25 Avril 2005)

bonjour,

avez-vous fait une intervention a l'interieur de l'ordinateur?


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Ouais pour l'ajout de RAM sinon rien d'autre...


----------



## ntx (25 Avril 2005)

Et au niveau de l'alim, il n'y aurait pas un condensateur qui gresillerait ?
Ou une interference dans le haut-parleur du a un circuit mal isole qui rayonnerait ?


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Ca m'a l'air d'être ça car je trouve que je bruit vient de la partie de l'alimentation... Que faut-il que je fasse ?


----------



## ntx (25 Avril 2005)

Si c'est le hardware, fais jouer la garantie ... sauf si tu es un champion du fer a souder.


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Mais je devrais envoyé mon PowerMac a Apple ? C'est quand même assez chiant pour le bruit minim que ça fait :s

Aussi autre truc le bruit ne démarre pas en meme temps que le PM mais au moment ou la pomme grise sur fond blanc apparait a l'écran... Donc je me demande bien si c'est niveau hardware


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

C'est pas bête le coup de l'haut parleur, mais je sais pas trop... je vais voir ça demain


----------



## Webmr (26 Avril 2005)

Ca vient pas de l'haut parleur... le bruit me semble plus vers le milieu (longueur) de l'appareil et j'ais aussi l'impression d'en entendre un dans la zone ou se troouve le processeur et un autre dans celle ou il y a l'alimmentation...

C'est possible que ce soit les sondes thermiques ?


----------



## ntx (26 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Aussi autre truc le bruit ne démarre pas en meme temps que le PM mais au moment ou la pomme grise sur fond blanc apparait a l'écran


Serait-ce l'activation de la carte graphique ? Sur mon PM, lors du boot la premiere chose qu'il fait c'est de reseter la carte graphique (affichage de trucs bizarres a l'ecran pendant 1 seconde), puis il affiche la pomme ce qui doit correspondre a debut des tests hardware, puis il affiche l'ecran bleu et le barre du defilement qui correspondent au chargement du systeme.


> C'est possible que ce soit les sondes thermiques ?


C'est aussi une piste possible. Il faudrait l'avis d'un specialiste. Mais s'il y a effectivement plusieurs sondes qui viennent du meme lot et qui auraient le meme defaut, ca pourrait expliquer les bruits que tu entends.


----------



## madlen (26 Avril 2005)

Je pense pas que ça viennent de la carte graphique, car moi j'ai pas la même que "009" il a une 9600 et moi une Geforce, c'est pas l'haut parleur non plus. le bruit vien du bas.


----------



## Neobigfoot (26 Avril 2005)

Oui tu as raison en mettant le mac en puissance faible il fait quasiment plus de bruit, mais c'est quand meme abusé mais bon pour l'instant c'est la seule solution.


Neo


----------



## Webmr (26 Avril 2005)

Franchement en testant je trrouve qu'il y a aucunes différences entre maximale et faible 
A moins qu'il faut redémarrer la machine pour que les paramètres prennent effets ?


----------



## madlen (26 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Franchement en testant je trrouve qu'il y a aucunes différences entre maximale et faible
> A moins qu'il faut redémarrer la machine pour que les paramètres prennent effets ?



j'ai déja essayé ça mais chez moi rien ne change... que je sois auto, min ou max le bruit reste kif kif !


----------



## madlen (26 Avril 2005)

La solution c'est le marteau


----------



## Webmr (26 Avril 2005)

Tout seul  
Faut te faire enfermé


----------



## Neobigfoot (26 Avril 2005)

Oui les performance sont en retrait à Xbench en max je fais 210 et en faible je fais 160 donc 50 point de moins d'après Xbench bien sur, faut il se fier à ce logiciel???? mais bon lui voit quand meme une différence donc je sais pas quoi penser en féte.

Neo


----------



## Webmr (26 Avril 2005)

En effet moi j'optient (test CPU) 173 en maximale et 123 en faible et 151 en automatique...
Bas vu la différence on peut très bien s'y fier 
Mais en utilisation je ressent aucunes différences... Enfin normal sur des soft comme itunes etc mais moi je parle en utilisant photoshop (c'est le seule avec lequel j'ais testé)


----------



## Neobigfoot (26 Avril 2005)

C'est bizare que tu obtienne que 173 en max????
pourtant on a quasi la meme config.

Enfin je te remercie de ton aide mon PowerMac ne fait plus de bruit


----------



## Webmr (26 Avril 2005)

173 pour le test CPU 
Sinon j'optient 210 environ sans le test du DD (j'ais le DD d'origine pas très performant) et 195 environ avec le test DD...
Vu que tu as un DD largement supérieur au mien, on est a performances équitables sans le test DD 

Tu dis que ton POwerMac fait plus de bruit mais en performances faible ? Pas maximale ?
Donc enfin c'est pas vraiment lma solution... OU est placé ton PowerMac ? Sur ton bureau ? Si oui franchement met le en dessous ça te fait un gain de place et en plus le bruit (ventillos et horloge) devient imperceptible si tu tend pas l'oreille dans un pièce de volume "normal"...

Au faite serait-il possible que tu me donne les résultats du test Mémoire (RAM) ?
(http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3152365#post3152365)
Merci


----------



## Neobigfoot (26 Avril 2005)

C'est à dire quand je dis qu'il ne fait plus de bruit c'est à dire plus les bruits d'horloge mais les ventilos tournent toujours pareils ça n'a pas changé.

Donc j'ai fait un tests mémoires et j'ai obtenu 268 voila.

Neo


----------



## Webmr (26 Avril 2005)

Ok merci beaucoup...
Pour le bruit je disais pas que le ventillo face moins de bruit je parlais de l'horloge et sinon je te disais de le mettre sous le bureau pour rien entendre du tout 
Il me parait logique que les ventillos faissant du bruit sinon tu as du soucis a te faire...


----------



## Neobigfoot (26 Avril 2005)

Mais franchement je suis satisfait de mon powerMac il est juste en face de moi et je trouve que le bruit est très raisonnable.

Et pour les tests mémoire 268 car c'est de la value corsair cas 2,5 donc pas extraordinaire...mais bon c'est suffisant pour moi.

Neo


----------



## Webmr (26 Avril 2005)

Moi je le met sous mon bureau car je supporte pas le bruit et pas de place sur le bureau... Et même si le mac et assez silencieux (rien a voir avec mon PC Portable qui a bas régime fait plus de bruit que le PM au max et surtout que ses ventillos tournent presque tout le temps a fond..) je préfère le laissez sous mon bureau comme ça j'entends vraiment rien (sauf la nuit quand ma chambre est vraiment plus que silencieuse)...

Pour la RAM si tu as lu le sujet de la page que je t'ais donné le lien, tu comprendras que j'ais achetté une RAM Buffered alors que Apple recommande Unbuffered (gaffe de ma part)
Je voulais donc savoir si ma RAM (j'ais pris cas 2 pour de meilleures performances) perdait beaucoup de ça performance (donc pris déboursé inutile) a cause de ce détail...
Finalement je m'aperçoit que non et j'en suis content et même plus que satisfait en voyant la différence de Benchs   je m'attendait pas a une telle différence quand même en achettant cette RAM...
Si ça t'intérèsse c'est celle là > ici
J'ais un score de 300 en moyenne et la première fois que je fais le test j'obtient environ 330...


----------



## Webmr (26 Avril 2005)

Apparament nous ne sommes pas les seuls...
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@340.sT9paa0kZ8v.0@.689fd607

Je suis pas un boss en anglais et j'ai pas compris la solution qu'un mec propose...
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliqué 



> MajorTom I have a solution for you, but you need to give this a try. Is their anyway you can reformat your whole computer and boot it up after a re-install of the OS, with no updates or anything. Than download the firmware update, I'm almost gauranteeing it creates the squeek right after. Good news how ever, if you can put up with it for about 5 weeks it does indefinitelly go away. I know I connected my squeek to that firmware update. After multiple assumptions and tries and guesses it really came down to the G5 firmware update that created my annoyances.


----------



## Webmr (27 Avril 2005)

Personne ne peut me répondre ?


----------



## Sloughi (28 Avril 2005)

pour traduire les textes en anglais
j'utilise un logiciel  EASY TRANSLATER  

voila l'adresse   www.Lmhsoft.com


----------



## Webmr (28 Avril 2005)

Sherlock le fait aussi bien  
Enfin c'est pas très compréhensible  
Enfin a ce que je comprend c'est un problème logistique ?


----------



## Webmr (28 Avril 2005)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que le ventilateur à côté de l'haut-parleur tourne sans cesse a fond...
Est ce normal ?


----------



## Apca (28 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'apercevoir que le ventilateur à côté de l'haut-parleur tourne sans cesse a fond...
> Est ce normal ?




 

Non, pas chez moi en tous cas.


----------



## Webmr (28 Avril 2005)

Il tourne au ralentit ? Est ce que tu voit les ailes du ventilo bouger ?


----------



## Apca (28 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Il tourne au ralentit ? Est ce que tu voit les ailes du ventilo bouger ?



Je voit vraiment très très légèrement les ailes, je dois bien regarder. Mais je sais qu'il ne tourne pas à fonds


----------



## Webmr (29 Avril 2005)

Par hasard je suis tombé sur un page web et quand j'y vais mon bruit d'horloge se transforme en une vrai sirène d'alarme    :hein:
Voilà la page > http://www.ifrance.com/macpower/kernel.htm

Je viens d'y retourner et maintenant le bruit devient plus faible mais les deux CPU tournent aux alentour de 60% et les ventilos de ces derniers augmente en décibels


----------



## minime (29 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliqué



Il lui propose de reformater le disque dur, et de réinstaller l'OS depuis zéro, sans faire immédiatement les mises à jour système. Puis de télécharger une màj du firmware, d'après lui le bruit serait provoqué par cette mise à jour, mais pourrait disparaitre au bout de cinq semaines. Comment et pourquoi, je sais pas. Franchement, ça ressemble à un remède de grand-mère. :rose: :mouais: 



			
				009 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la page > http://www.ifrance.com/macpower/kernel.htm



Ça passe très bien sur mon vieux G4 avec Firefox et Safari. Dans le Moniteur d'activité le %tage processeur fluctue, mais rien d'anormal. Chez moi Firefox bouffe moins de CPU, même si plusieurs pages et plusieurs onglets sont utilisés en ce moment.


----------



## Webmr (29 Avril 2005)

Ok merci beaucoup mais le problème c'est que le bruit commence depuis que je démarre la machine même sans faire les mises a jour (j'ai déjà fait un restauration...) faut dire aussi que je suis en 10.7 dès le départ alors sûrement que le problème est déjà dedans  
Enfin pas grave ont verra avec Tiger ou bien alors auprès d'apple


----------



## Moumoune (29 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Par hasard je suis tombé sur un page web et quand j'y vais mon bruit d'horloge se transforme en une vrai sirène d'alarme    :hein:
> Voilà la page > http://www.ifrance.com/macpower/kernel.htm
> 
> Je viens d'y retourner et maintenant le bruit devient plus faible mais les deux CPU tournent aux alentour de 60% et les ventilos de ces derniers augmente en décibels




Etrange tout de même cette page. quand j'y vais moi aussi Safari prend alors toutes les ressources processeur disponibles !!!! 
Pour info, j'ai PowerMac G5 1.8 (FSB 600)


----------



## Webmr (29 Avril 2005)

Bon j'ai rappelé Apple et il disent que ça vient de l'alimentation... (d'ailleurs en mettent ma tète a l'arrière de la machine je remarque que le bruit et plus fort) 
Il me proposent de changer l'alimentation dans un centre...


----------



## Neobigfoot (30 Avril 2005)

Ah bon il ton proposé de changer ton alimentaion c'est une bonnee nouvelle, le seul hic c'est qui fo déplacer le powermac et ça c'est trop chiant

Neo


----------



## Webmr (30 Avril 2005)

Ouais mais je vais les appeler Lundi pour voir s'il peuvent me faire un remplacement de la machine...
De toute façon faut me changer l'alimentation et les processeurs qui sont des PPC 970 au lieu de PPC 970FX...


----------



## Neobigfoot (30 Avril 2005)

C'est koi la différence entree PPC970 et PPC970FX et tu crois qui vont t'échanger ta machine si ça marche je fais pareil


----------



## Webmr (30 Avril 2005)

Pour les PPC >>> ici
Sinon je sais pas mais je pense que j'ai une chance... Dépend aussi de la personne sur qui tu tombe 

Au faite pense a vérifier ton processeur dans information system si c'est bien en PPC 3.0...


----------



## Neobigfoot (30 Avril 2005)

Moi c'est un 2,2 comme toi...
Mais bon est ce que y a vraiment une différence à part bien sur de dissipation thermique mais à part ça c'est tout.


----------



## Webmr (30 Avril 2005)

Neobigfoot a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est un 2,2 comme toi...
> Mais bon est ce que y a vraiment une différence à part bien sur de dissipation thermique mais à part ça c'est tout.



Il date de quand ton PowerMac ? :mouais: 
En faite la dissipation thermique est la même  Vu que sur le FX il ont réduit la taille...
Mais la consommation passe de 50 à 24 Watts pour le FX


----------



## Neobigfoot (30 Avril 2005)

Mon powermac date de avril


----------



## Webmr (30 Avril 2005)

De cette année ?


----------



## Neobigfoot (1 Mai 2005)

oui de cet année


----------

